# Help in buying Monitor in Delhi@8k



## apurvgupta1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, i want LED monitor with full HD display 1080p, i have seen that Dell ST2220L is a good monitor according to many reviews. Is it the best choice or samsung is better? If samsung is better then what model should i buy which has all the features of Dell ST2220L. 

I would also like to know how much i will get for selling my old 15" Samsung Samatron 55v CRT monitor . I live in delhi. 

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 21, 2012)

yes its a good choice also look at Benq G22220HDAL which is also good


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Or should i take Samsung ? I have been told by many people that Samsung is much better than Dell, is it true?


----------



## prophet (Jun 25, 2012)

dude go for dell, i am personally using dell st2320l and touchwood its working excellent i use it for almost 20 hrs a day as its hdmi connection is hooked to my videocon d2h and the dvi one to my desktop so go for DELL


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey guys thank you for your replies but what about Samsung 21.5 inch LED - S22B370H Monitor? Going to the specifications the samsung one has W-LED Backlight which is better than the LED backlight which is there in the dell one. And response time of samsung one is 2ms while that of the dell one is 5 ms. I am confused. Which one should i go for?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 18, 2012)

You could also check these: AOC E2250SW, E2251Fwe or E2243Fw2k. The Samsung one you've described looks good going by the specs. The features are good for the price. BTW can you please tell me where are you getting the monitor from? Actually, I need one too in the same range and almost same requirements+HDMI(you haven't mentioned that), was about to post a thread, but stumbled on this one. And, I'm considering replacing my 7 year old 17" CRT. Guys please help us


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually i am not really sure about AOC as have heard that it's not that great. I had earlier almost finalised the Dell ST2220L but when i saw that samsung S22B370H had less response time and W-LED screen i am considering it. I am planning to get the monitor from Nehru Place whichever shop seems reliable and gives good price.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 18, 2012)

No reservations as far as AOC is concerned. I have seen atleast 10s of them in my office, AFAIK, they are VFM, except, the positioning of the input ports are concerned. BTW the samsung one you've zeroed in is retailing 9.1K at flipkart, so, might be 200~250 bucks cheaper in the shops.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, i saw that one on flipkart, btw from where are you planning to buy the monitor?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

My vote goes to Samsung S22B370H here.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 19, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> My vote goes to Samsung S22B370H here.



Yup, specs wise, Samsung S22B370H is good, but man! that's 9.1K on FK.
@apurvgupta1: that's the real problem. I've been searching over the internet. The problem is, the costtocost pricelist shows *somewhat similar* models, and I'm not sure whether these are the same or not. Moreover, I know that searching things that are *Bang for the Buck* is most of the times a tiresome exercise. BTW, I have no problem buying offline or online given that I stick to the budget. Anyways, the search continues........

..........search continues. During my search, stumbled upon this one (sadly not HDMI) BenQ LED Monitor G2222HDAL <8K. Looks good, right?

here it's cheaper than the above BenQ LED Monitor G2222HDAL


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey Apurv, I'm really considering to go ahead with the AOC e2243Fw2k. 21.5", 1920x1080p, 2ms(GTG-Grey to Grey), 3yrs onsite warranty and price 8.2K in Nehru Place, and 8.5K at flipkart. That seems to be the best option.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 21, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Hey Apurv, I'm really considering to go ahead with the AOC e2243Fw2k. 21.5", 1920x1080p, 2ms(GTG-Grey to Grey), 3yrs onsite warranty and price 8.2K in Nehru Place, and 8.5K at flipkart. That seems to be the best option.



It's contrast ratio is only 1000:1 while that of the Samsung S22B370H has 3000:1 , and going through google about W-LED and LED backlight screens, there seems to be no difference. So i am not really sure if the these two backlights are any different from each other.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

Contrast Ratio? As per Wikipedia:


> There is no official, standardized way to measure contrast ratio for a system or its parts, nor is there a standard for defining "Contrast Ratio" that is accepted by any standards organization so ratings provided by different manufacturers of display devices are not necessarily comparable to each other due to differences in method of measurement, operation, and unstated variables.[1] Manufacturers have traditionally favored measurement methods that isolate the device from the system, whereas other designers have more often taken the effect of the room into account. An ideal room would absorb all the light reflecting from a projection screen or emitted by a CRT, and the only light seen in the room would come from the display device. With such a room, the contrast ratio of the image would be the same as the contrast ratio of the device. Real rooms reflect some of the light back to the displayed image, lowering the contrast ratio seen in the image.
> Moving from a system that displays a static motionless image to a system that displays a dynamic, changing picture slightly complicates the definition of the contrast ratio, because of the need to take into account the extra temporal dimension to the measuring process. Thus the ratio of the luminosity of the brightest and the darkest color the system is capable of producing simultaneously at any instant of time is called static contrast ratio, while the ratio of the luminosity of the brightest and the darkest color the system is capable of producing over time is called dynamic contrast ratio.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 21, 2012)

So the contrast ratio point is not that important, now i am really confused between samsung vs dell vs AOC. Point is i have not seen AOC screens at any of my realtives or anyone i know and do not know how their after sales service and build quality are.

And what about IPS panels? They seem to be better than TN panels.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

may be for someone else, but not that much for me. I'm just a normal user with no DAD's ATM to get the easy cash from. Yes, IPS(In Panel Switching) panels seems to be something better than the traditional TN(Twisted Nematic) panels, but at the extra cost. The other day I was reading the wikipedia article on LCD, I couldn't figure out that clearly as to what are the advantages of IPS over TN panels, except faster display response and somewhat better colour reproduction, and both the things are not that much relevant to me as I believe that normal monitors are sufficient for usage like mine. I'm not a professional into graphics, my videos/games might run at a good speed and with good colour reproduction quality. That's what I want.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Personally, I'd say the Dell one looks better. In fact, going by its specs, it consumes even lesser power than the Samsung (operational), heavier and also has a Kensington lock slot (which I doubt would find much use).

I'd recommend the Samsung one though. Fantastic response times. Rest of the stuff is common for both.

Also, if you don't have any particular brand preference, I'd recommend this over them both:
AOC 21.5 inch LED - E2243FW2K Monitor
2ms response time, 20W operational, 2HDMI ports, 1920x1080 res, lighter than them both, etc. Oh, its around 8.5K too.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 21, 2012)

Kensington Locks? They are useful in the showrooms only. Actually not there too.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 22, 2012)

The samsung one is 8.5k in nehru place, i have almost finalized this.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 22, 2012)

Best of luck for your purchase. Hope you find it worth so much research.
I've almost finalized the AOC 2243Fw2k, but my brother is insisting on the AOC v2440VH.
Planning to go to nehru place tomorrow, will compare the things on the spot (probably based on the costs), and will pick up one of those.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jul 23, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Planning to go to nehru place tomorrow, will compare the things on the spot (probably based on the costs), and will pick up one of those.



Planning the same except in Hyderabad. *i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff286/nfforums/NF%20smilies/ofc5ra1.png


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally the search ended @ AOC e2243Fw2 from Cost to Cost, Nehru Place @ 8610. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-522.html#post1711709


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's great, congrats  and did you search for the best price in nehru place or just preferred cost to cost? And did you sell your old CRT monitor and if you did how much did it go for? I also want to sell of my old CRT actually.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2012)

No, didn't go in to search too much for the best price. Inquired with computer empire too, but, sadly, they didn't have any of the two AOC models. Actually these are the only two stores I purchase all my computer components from. As far as my CRT is concerned, I haven't sold it yet, just got the new monitor yesterday, so selling it will take time. I'm expecting somewhere between 1-1.5K for my 17" CRT.


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2012)

^  u can sell it for ~800 or so, anyways best of luck


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't find the Benq or the AOC. 

I got the Dell ST2220L for about 8.3K though and it was a superb purchase. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey cyberkid, how is the monitor running? Happy with it uptill now?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

^ didn't really got the time to work with it. Though, till now, it seems good in working. Haven't had any problems with it till now. The colours are vibrant, the display is quite decent, and the best part - Absolutely good viewing angle. I've tried looking at it from almost 180 degrees (till I could see the screen), from the top and both sides, and can say for sure that the viewing angle is absolutely good. There is no viewing angle dependent colour inversion/display fading as I've seen in many LCD monitors and in my laptop's lcd too. Though, a little disappointment, as I can't stream full hd movies via my laptop's HDMI port as my laptop's maximum supported resolution is 1366x768.
Yes, I'm verry happy with it till now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Though, a little disappointment, as I can't stream full hd movies via my laptop's HDMI port as my laptop's maximum supported resolution is 1366x768.



@cyberkid,i guess you forgot to research display settings in the excitement of getting new monitor  when you connect external display to laptop you have 3 options:duplicate,extend,external display only.using 1st two options will result in max resolution of laptop screen while the 3rd option will result in max resolution supported by external display & obviously in this mode your laptop screen will be off.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

^ may be... my bad . Had the opportunity to use it only once with the laptop. Haven't really got time to fiddle around with any settings.

Thanks for reminding me to fiddle around with the settings.


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 26, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ may be... my bad . Had the opportunity to use it only once with the laptop. Haven't really got time to fiddle around with any settings.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me to fiddle around with the settings.



And did you get HDMI cable separately at what cost or it came in the box?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

The HDMI as well as the VGA cable came along the monitor. A separate HDMI cable will cost ~Rs.300.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

Colour comparision - my Dell Inspiron N4010 vs my AOC 2243Fw2k. Note that no colour calibration of the monitor has been done.

*i.imgur.com/dGL9gl.jpg


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Colours appearing more true in dell i suppose?


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

^ seems to me the otherwise


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dell is the most preferred brand when it comes on getting something related to IT world. 
though samsung is a good brand as well but somewhere it is ranked a bit low when it is compared to Dell


----------



## apurvgupta1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally got the Samsung S22B370H monitor @8.5k from Nehru Place, awesome monitor, fabulous output with HDMI!! Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2012)

^ Congos!


----------

